# Error loading system (with geli encrypted root partition)



## time1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi. I have enctypted the root partition, in the loader.conf is the lines like this:


```
geli_da1_keyfile0_load="YES"
geli_da1_keyfile0_type="da1:geli_keyfile0"
geli_da1_keyfile0_name="/boot/keys/da1.key0"

geli_da1_keyfile1_load="YES"
geli_da1_keyfile1_type="da1:geli_keyfile1"
geli_da1_keyfile1_name="/boot/keys/da1.key1"

geli_da1_keyfile2_load="YES"
geli_da1_keyfile2_type="da1:geli_keyfile2"
geli_da1_keyfile2_name="/boot/keys/da1.key2"
```

in /etc/fstab /dev/da1.elia is the root and /dev/da1.elib is the swap. *I*'m booting from da0 and all seems OK, but when the system loads and it's asking me to "Enter passphrase:" after a few seconds *I* get the error 16 mounting the root partition and get the command line of the boot manager (so it do*es*n't give me a chance to enter the passphrase, how to solve this problem?)

*A*nd another question, if *I* don't use the -a key (data integrity verification) does that mean than somebody can change the data, don't decrypt the disk and i will not notice that?


----------



## time1 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Error loading system (with geli encrypted root partition*

*H*m, *I* tried again, and when *I* type `fdisk -Bi /dev/da1.eli` *I* get


```
fdisk: could not detect sector size
```

512 works OK. 2048 is not working either. *A*nd with another disk the same errors. *I* also added -a hmac/sha256


```
GEOM_ELI: da1.eli: Failed to authenticate 4096 bytes of data at offset... etc.
```

*N*ow it's working well. but it was encrypted without -s and -a options. wtf *D*o you know how to solve the problem?


----------



## time1 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Error loading system (with geli encrypted root partition*

Why does it write:


```
Mounting from ufs:/dev/da1.elia failed with error 19
```

when I had not yet managed to enter the passphrase?


----------



## sossego (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Error loading system (with geli encrypted root partition*

(Deleted post - mod.)

Above reply is spam.


----------



## time1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Error loading system (with geli encrypted root partition*

How to solve this problem?


----------



## time1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Error loading system (with geli encrypted root partition*

Look at the image. I just do not have time to enter the phrase, when I'm issued this error. But sometimes it waits for some reason all the same input phrases. Loading core comes with a flash, and the encrypted disk on USB 3. *[ What? -- Mod .]*


----------



## time1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Error loading system (with geli encrypted root partition*

How using device.hints set the da1 attaching immediately after attempts to da0 befory trying root mounting? *[ What? Please use different translation software! -- Mod . ]*


----------



## time1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Error loading system (with geli encrypted root partition*

Nobody knows?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Error loading system (with geli encrypted root partition*

Your posts (and English) make no sense, so stop bumping the topic, please, or I'll close it.


----------

